# AMD Athlon Multiplikator



## Taubenschreck (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,ich möchte bei meinem AMD Athlon (Thunderbird) 1200Mhz den Multiplikator freischalten. Nachdem ich im Internet keine richtigen Anleitungen gefunden habe, habe ich in älteren Heften gesucht und dort eine Anleitung gefunden. Darin steht jedoch, dass man alle L1 Punkte verbinden soll, und es dann geht, Die sind aber bei mir schon ab Werk verbunden.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass bei L3 die zweiten und dritten, und bei L4 die zweiten und vierten Punkte nict verbunden sind. Hat vielleicht jemand ne Anleitung oder Ähnliches für mich?


----------



## TanTe (8. Dezember 2004)

http://www.oc-kingdom.de/index.php?page=howto_athlonoc_1

Komich das deine l1 schon verbunden sind. Ich wuerde einfach mal testen ob sich der Multiplikator nicht hochdrehen laesst.


----------



## Alex Duschek (8. Dezember 2004)

Aber laaaaaangsam,sonst kannst du gleich wieder bleiben lassen


----------



## Taubenschreck (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab schon mal gelesen, dass das bei den neueren schon so ist, dass sie gleich zu sind. Im BIOS sehe ich zwar die Sachen, also Multiplikator usw. aber es lässt sich nicht verstellen.


----------



## chmee (14. Dezember 2004)

http://www.tweakpc.de/tweaking/athlon_xp_2500_oc/athlon_oc.htm

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/guides/athlonover01.htm

http://www.ocinside.de/index_d.html?/html/links/ocsoft_links_d.html

mfg chmee


----------

